# الأرشيف > جامعة الملك سعود > المحاضرات > النظام الجزائي (2) >  المحاضرة الثالثة عشرة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

أركان جرائم الشيك 
تضمن النظام في المملكة عدة جرائم تتعلق بإصدار وتداول الشيكات وليست جريمة واحدة، وبالتالي فإن أركان كل جريمة تختلف عن الجريمة الأخرى، بحسب صورة النشاط، على ما سيلي بيانه؛ هذا النشاط قد يصدر من الساحب وقد يصدر من المستفيد وقد يصدر من المسحوب عليه:


أولا- إجرام الساحب 

الأنشطة الإجرامية التي تصدر من الساحب ما يلي:

الصورة الأولى - سحب شيك بدون مقابل:

تنص المادة 118 من نظام الأوراق المالية على عقاب كل من سحب بسوء نية شيكا ليس له مقابل كاف.
بناء عليه فإن الركن المادي في تلك الجريمة يتمثل في نشاط؛ فهي جريمة من جرائم النشاط ولا يشترط لوقوعها تحقق نتيجة معينة.

ويتمثل النشاط في تلك الجريمة في إصدار الفاعل شيكا بينما هذا الشيك ليس له مقابل كاف، فقد يكون الشيك بلا مقابل وقد يكون له مقابل ولكنه غير كاف.

ويقصد بسحب الشيك إعطاء الشيك للغير وذلك لطرحه في التداول. وبالتالي فإن إعطاء الشيك على سبيل الضمان ( لشراء سيارة مثلا) يعتبر طرحا في التداول. ويختلف الأمر بالنسبة لشيك الأمانة أي الشيك الذي يعطيه الساحب لشخص آخر لكي يحتفظ به لغرض معين (التصالح بين شخصين متخاصمين يعطي كل منهما شيكا لمن يقوم بالتحقيق في الموضوع فليس من حقه أن يكتب اسمه هو ويقدم الشيك أو يقدم الشيك بدون تحقيق أو بالمخالفة للتحقيق). ويعتبر شيك الوكالة شيكا للأمانة، فلو أعطى خطيب خطيبته شيكا على بياض من حيث المبلغ لكي تقوم بشراء أثاث الزوجية ولكنها قامت بكتابة مبلغ كبير وكتبت اسمها كمستفيد من الشيك وقدمته ولم يكن له رصيد، فإنها تعتبر خائنة للأمانة ولا يعتبر هو مسئولا عن إعطاء شيك بدون رصيد لأن نيته لم تنصرف إلى سحب (إعطاء الشيك بهذا المبلغ الكبير). 

الصورة الثانية- استرداد قيمة الشيك بعد سحبه:

في هذه الصورة من صور النشاط يقوم الفاعل بإصدار شيك وكان له مقابل وقتئذ، ثم يقوم بسحب الرصيد قبل الوفاء بالشيك بحيث يصبح الشيك بلا مقابل نهائيا أو له مقابل غير كاف.

الصورة الثالثة- الأمر بعدم الدفع:

في هذه الصورة يقوم الفاعل بمنع البنك من الوفاء بقيمة الشيك على الرغم من وجود المقابل. فالمعروف أن البنك يلتزم بتعليمات صاحب الحساب باعتبار أنه وكيل عنه، فهو ينفذ تلك التعليمات وتقع المسئولية القانونية على صاحب الحساب.

الصورة الرابعة- سحب شيك بدون تاريخ أو بتاريخ غير صحيح:

تعاقب المادة 120 من النظام في المملكة كل من أصدر شيكا لم يؤرخه أو ذكر تاريخا غير صحيح.

ويستفاد من النص إذن أن شرط التاريخ لا يبطل الشيك حيث يكفل المشرع في المملكة حماية جنائية للشيك على الرغم من أنه صدر بدون تاريخ أو أن التاريخ المدون فيه غير صحيح. ويترتب على ذلك أيضا أن الشيك قد يكون له تاريخان : تاريخ إصدار وتاريخ استحقاق. في هذه الحالة يصح الشيك ويجب أن يكون له رصيد في تاريخ استحقاقه، وعلاوة على ذلك فإن الساحب الذي أصدر الشيك الذي له تاريخان بجريمة يرتكب جريمة إصدار شيك بتاريخ غير صحيح، بإضافة إلى ارتكابه جريمة أخرى وهي سحب شيك بتاريخ غير صحيح. ولكنه يسأل عن جريمة واحدة وهي سحب شيك بدون مقابل. ولكن أهمية التجريم تظهر إذا كان الشيك له مقابل ومع ذلك فإن الساحب الذي يتلاعب ويكتب له تاريخين فإنه قد يكون غرضه أن يتحول الشيك إلى كمبيالة ويفقد حمايته الجنائية فيفلت من العقاب على الرغم من أن للشيك رصيد، لذا كان مقصود المشرع السعودي إلى عقاب هذا الساحب.

 


وبناء عليه فإن تاريخ الشيك يعتبر غير صحيح في الفروض التالية:
- الشيك مؤخر التاريخ، أي يكتب الساحب تاريخا مستقبلا للشيك
-الشيك له تاريخان، تاريخ تحرير وتاريخ استحقاق.

غير أننا نعتقد أن الشيك على بياض من ناحية التاريخ أي الذي يصدر بدون تاريخ لا يشكل مشكلة قانونية ويعتبر ذلك تفويضا من الساحب للمستفيد أن يكتب تاريخ الشيك، هنا للمستفيد أن يكتب تاريخا للشيك عندما يقوم بتقديمه للبنك.

----------


## رورو

وعلاوة على ذلك فإن الساحب الذي أصدر الشيك الذي له تاريخان بجريمة يرتكب جريمة إصدار شيك بتاريخ غير صحيح، بإضافة إلى ارتكابه جريمة أخرى وهي سحب شيك بتاريخ غير صحيح. ولكنه يسأل عن جريمة واحدة وهي سحب شيك بدون مقابل. 


مالجريمة الي يرتكبها!!!!

----------


## Huda

أشكر لك جهدك المبذول في إنزال المحاضرات قبل الامتحان ، على الرغم مما تمرين به من ظروف صحيه .. 
اسأل الله أن لا يحرمك الأجر ، وان يعطيك من الصحه والعافيه فوق ما تتمنين ..  :Smile: 

هناك بعض الامور التي اشكلت عليّ ... أرجوا التوضيح بشأنها مشكوره :

هل يؤخذ بتاريخ الاستحقاق ؟ أم تاريخ الاصدار ( السحب ) ؟؟ :




> ويستفاد من النص إذن أن شرط التاريخ لا يبطل الشيك حيث يكفل المشرع في المملكة حماية جنائية للشيك على الرغم من أنه صدر بدون تاريخ أو أن التاريخ المدون فيه غير صحيح. ويترتب على ذلك أيضا أن الشيك قد يكون له تاريخان : تاريخ إصدار وتاريخ استحقاق. في هذه الحالة يصح الشيك ويجب أن يكون له رصيد في تاريخ استحقاقه





ثم ما الفرق بين ما وضعته باللون الأحمر :




> علاوة على ذلك فإن الساحب الذي أصدر الشيك الذي له تاريخان بجريمة يرتكب جريمة إصدار شيك بتاريخ غير صحيح، بإضافة إلى ارتكابه جريمة أخرى وهي سحب شيك بتاريخ غير صحيح.

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

عندك حق، لقد قمت بتصحيح الجزء التي تقصيدينه على ما يلي:

ويستفاد من النص إذن أن شرط التاريخ لا يبطل الشيك حيث يكفل المشرع في المملكة حماية جنائية للشيك على الرغم من أنه صدر بدون تاريخ أو أن التاريخ المدون فيه غير صحيح. ويترتب على ذلك أيضا أن الشيك قد يكون له تاريخان : تاريخ إصدار وتاريخ استحقاق. في هذه الحالة يصح الشيك ويجب أن يكون له رصيد في تاريخ استحقاقه، وعلاوة على ذلك فإن الساحب الذي أصدر الشيك الذي له تاريخان بجريمة يرتكب جريمة إصدار شيك بتاريخ غير صحيح، بإضافة إلى ارتكابه جريمة أخرى وهي سحب شيك بتاريخ غير صحيح. ولكنه يسأل عن جريمة واحدة وهي سحب شيك بدون مقابل. ولكن أهمية التجريم تظهر إذا كان الشيك له مقابل ومع ذلك فإن الساحب الذي يتلاعب ويكتب له تاريخين فإنه قد يكون غرضه أن يتحول الشيك إلى كمبيالة ويفقد حمايته الجنائية فيفلت من العقاب على الرغم من أن للشيك رصيد، لذا كان مقصود المشرع السعودي إلى عقاب هذا الساحب.

----------


## محمد حسن عطيه

مشكورة دكتورة على التوضيح

----------

